# Doogal



## Janny (Jan 6, 2011)

Am going to try again today to upload photo's I am determined to crack it!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

You were missing the [/IMG] at end of url. It should work now. Ahhh they look lovely.


----------



## Janny (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank Mandy, it has really tested my patience but I was determined to do it today! I had copied the photo numerous times but at least I got it on am going to try and do some more today while it is still fresh in my memory..


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww lovely, which one is wich, do the both live with you or doese one live with your daughter


----------



## Eddiesmum (Oct 13, 2010)

OMG they are both totally beautiful...............oh i do love cockapoos:ilmc::ilmc::ilmc::ilmc:


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Adorable.  Are they both yours?


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

They are both so adorable! and their tails are each going a different way ....so cute


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Come on Janny which ones Doogal was your daughters called Lillie.. sorry not sure x


----------



## Janny (Jan 6, 2011)

Doogal is on the left.. Lilly is my daughter Chloe's they are such characters but Lilly is the Boss (and Doogal knows it) lol


----------



## Janny (Jan 6, 2011)

I hadn't noticed that with their tails..


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Janny said:


> I hadn't noticed that with their tails..


I just want to give them a hug!!! little bears


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

How many were in the litter where did you get them from x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Janny said:


> Doogal is on the left.. Lilly is my daughter Chloe's they are such characters but Lilly is the Boss (and Doogal knows it) lol


ahahah love it!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Both gorgeous!


----------

